# *****2010 Spring/Summer Vitamins/Supplements Challenge*****



## Esq.2B (Apr 1, 2010)

It's now Spring 2010 and I know many of the ladies from requested that we continue through the next season(s).

I figure we can break the challenge up into parts so that anyone who doesn't make the cut off date for joining, can join the next one.

The dates for this challenge will be *April 1, 2010 through September 1, 2010*. That way, we can start a new challenge when the Fall rolls around. *The cut off date to join this challenge will be April 15th, 2010. Anyone who wishes to join the challenge after that can unofficially join but I will not be updating the challengers list after the 15th .*

(Taken from Tiffers old Vitamin challenge thread )

If you're taking vitamins and are slacking off, this challenge is for you! If you've never taken vitamins, now's the perfect time! 

**The Rules** 
-Take your vitamins daily
-When you take your vitamins, check in here to tell us. That way the thread can be bumped to remind other challengers to take their vitamins.
-List which vitamins you're taking, and at what dosage/
-There are no off days! Vitamins must be taken faithfully every day. NO excuses!

Who's with me? 


*Challengers*
*song_of_serenity
Ijanei
PrincessLinzz
caligirl2385
bellebebe
CherieMarie
Diva_Esq
MzPrince
BellaLunie
Day_Dreamer
sleepflower
LIKI51
BrownEyez22
Enyo*
*taj
Njoy
Pandoras Box
Aggie
LIKI51
ladysaraii
nymane
ycj1
MangaManiac
Jordan S.
bign  17
dionne81l
KSand
SimpleKomplexity
julieangel09*
*Chelz
PocketVenus
dontuwishuknu
babayred 86
hola lo2002
dachsies rule!
LoveLiLi
DarkChyld
justicefighter1913
Questel
soldierforhair
Nice & Wavy
shasha8685
Forever in Bloom*
*Nappy in the City
alshepp635
deediamante*
*Demi 1974
s1b000
trufashionfreak
arr1216
daPPer
She-Ra
MondoDismo
exubah
illuminatiamerica
LVLY210
RoseofLily
buddhas mom
kimdionneca
SEMO*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 1, 2010)

Sign me up! I've been taking 4000 mcgs of biotin daily. Someone please recommend me a multi!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 1, 2010)

Im right along with it...just forgot the name of the bottle. only has 3000mgs of biotin anyway but it's something. Will list it when I get off work


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 1, 2010)

SIGNZZZZ ME UP!!! THANKS, E!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 1, 2010)

i'm in again...taking gnc hair, skin, and nails and gnc multi


----------



## bellebebe (Apr 1, 2010)

Sign me up beauty! I will be taking "hair skin n nails" and "double X" 3/day


----------



## CherieMarie (Apr 1, 2010)

Sign me up too! I have been following bargello's vitamin regimen.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm back in it to win it! Sign me up again please!

I'm still taking GNC BeBeautiful, fish oil, probiotic & a multivitamin.

Thanks!


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 1, 2010)

Count me in..........


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in it again  I'll be taking GNC BeBeautiful, garlic,and Vit C(Ester-C)


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 1, 2010)

Sing me up. I will be taking a silica complex, cod liver oil, special two multi (may change this) and biotin. Will be trying to follow bargello's regimen modified.


----------



## sleepflower (Apr 1, 2010)

Sign me up. I will be taking what I took during winter: a multi, 5.2g of MSM, 10mcg biotin, and a teaspoon of cod liver oil daily.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in, thanks for doing this!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in again. Thank You for doing this Challenge, I need it.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 1, 2010)

I want it! I'm taking Maxi-Hair and Carlson's Oil.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 1, 2010)

Yaaaaay Okay ladies, I will add you all right now!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 1, 2010)

Checkin in!!


----------



## taj (Apr 1, 2010)

Please add me!! This is a great challenge, it keeps me focused! Is this a continuation of the last vitamin challenge? Is that challenge over? TIA

Check in!! lol!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 1, 2010)

Just took my fish oil. Vitamins were taken at dinner.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 1, 2010)

Sign me up!!! 

I'm taking GNC UltraNourish, 5 mg Biotin, MSM, Fish Oil, Prenatal Vite, EPO, HSN-W and garlic.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 2, 2010)

Took my vitamins this morning 4-1-10...(natureday hair, skin and nails multi)! Just the pills are so yucky before I can get it down my throat I feel it melting...yuuuuuck!!


----------



## Pandoras Box (Apr 2, 2010)

I am totally new here, but have been reading for a while.  This made me go ahead and subscribe.  I am in and following Bargello's regimen, with a few tweeks.

I upped my Biotin to 7500mg, and also take a vitamin c and garlic.  

I am TOTALLY new to this, and decided to go this way after experiencing heavy shedding after the birth of my first child.  

Ive been doing the vitamins for two weeks and so far so good.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm in as well. I love this challenge. My nails are looking a lot better than before and believe it or not, but the health of my nails is an indication of how well my hair is also doing. 

I forgot my vitamins for yesterday so I am checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 2, 2010)

Aggie said:


> My nails are looking a lot better than before QUOTE]
> 
> 
> mine too!
> ...


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 2, 2010)

I dropped out last time b/c my skin started breaking out and I dont know what caused it, but it might have been the GSN Nourishair pills.

I'm starting back up and I'll slowly introduce each one so I can see what is working.

I'm starting w/ 

Probiotic
Vitamin D
Nourishair (1)
MSM powder
B-Complex


----------



## nymane (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm still taking my Multi, MSM, Omega-3, & Biotin


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 2, 2010)

checking in, still with the Nioxin, and finally ordered my Viviscal last night from ebay. Can't wait to get them in to incorporate them with the other vitamins.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 2, 2010)

Protein shake and vitamin check!


----------



## MangaManiac (Apr 2, 2010)

*Sign me up! *

I'm trying to get back on board with my vitamin regimen because it was also clearing up my skin (forced me to drink a glass of water per 2 pills) and keeping the colds at bay. 

I really do hope this keeps me accountable! 

*Here are the list of vitamins I'm taking:*

EPO  from Now (daily)
Iron (daily)
Biotin from Nature's Bounty (every other day)
B-Complex from Nature Made (every other day)
Carlson the Very Finest Fish Oil with lemon (2-3x/daily) <-- Need a refill!!!
MSM from Nature Made (every other day)
Centrum Multi-Vitamin (daily)
Vitamin C Gummies (2 daily) <-- more when I'm sick...like now


----------



## sleepflower (Apr 3, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## equestrian (Apr 3, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> It's now Spring 2010 and I know many of the ladies from requested that we continue through the next season(s).
> 
> I figure we can break the challenge up into parts so that anyone who doesn't make the cut off date for joining, can join the next one.
> 
> ...





Crap im a day late. This will hopefully motivate me to start taking my biotin again.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd like to join this one, here are the vitamins I'm taking.  I've fallen off quite a bit and this will help me get back on track along with increasing my water intake.

Vitamin list
* Vitamin E, One a Day Women's, L-Lysine, MSM, GNC - Be Beautiful, Iron, Organic Flaxseed Oil, Folic Acid, B-12, Super B Complex, Garlic pills


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 3, 2010)

Took my vitamins this morning.....have to do it again soon as I get off work. my nails are surprisingly stronger...I'm just working on my hair and skin


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 3, 2010)

checking in. Thinking about adding some pb8 in the mix


----------



## Enyo (Apr 3, 2010)

Update:

I'm now doing a modified bargello routine to help with the thinning and the shedding due to medications. I'm tired of losing my hair! So I added evening primrose, a fizzy MSM drink, and 1 biotin tablet to my vitamin routine (which consisted of Maxi-Hair, cod liver oil, and iron). The EPO is more for my horrible PMS and lithium-related acne while the MSM and Biotin are for my hair. I already take 3 prescription meds, so I'm trying to keep the pills popping down. The EPO and fish oil are liquid/drops so I will just slurp them together, the MSM drink will stay in my office for that 2pm slump since it's also an energy booster, and the biotin is only one pill so I can pop it with the iron and maxi-hair. It's still a lot so I got a cute vitamin app to make sure I stay on target. I really hope this helps since I'm tired of seeing my hair everywhere


----------



## sleepflower (Apr 3, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 4, 2010)

Round 2!!! Put me down please


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh yea and checking in for Saturday!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 4, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Crap im a day late. This will hopefully motivate me to start taking my biotin again.


 
Late?  It says the last date to join is April 15.  You're not late at all.  Welcome! 


And everyone else, I'll add you ladies to the list as well.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 4, 2010)

Also, checking in!


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Update:
> 
> I'm now doing a modified bargello routine to help with the thinning and the shedding due to medications. I'm tied of losing my hair! So I added evening primrose, a fizzy MSM drink, and 1 biotin tablet to my vitamin routine (which consisted of Maxi-Hair, cod liver oil, and iron). The EPO is more for my horrible PMS and lithium-related acne while the MSM and Biotin are for my hair. I already take 3 prescription meds, so I'm trying to keep the pills popping down. The EPO and fish oil are liquid/drops so I will just slurp them together, the MSM drink will stay in my office for that 2pm slump since it's also an energy booster, and the biotin is only one pill so I can pop it with the iron and maxi-hair. It's still a lot so I got a cute vitamin app to make sure I stay on target. I really hope this helps since I'm tired of seeing my hair everywhere


 
Good luck with your new vitamin regimen Enyo.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm checking in for yesterday.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 4, 2010)

checking in for Friday and Saturday


----------



## KSand (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like to join! This is my first post after a few weeks of lurking...

I am currently taking 5mg biotin and a B50 daily. I plan on adding a Vitamin C and 1/2 tsp of MSM with the next few weeks.

I've already taken my vitamins for the day


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Apr 4, 2010)

*I'm checking in like ya boyfriend!!! *

I will be joining this challenge!! I'm taking Walgreen's (I think haha or Walmart) Hair Skin and Nails vitamin! 3 a day (ew).


----------



## julzinha (Apr 4, 2010)

Sign me up!

I take One a Day Multi, 3 mg Biotin, MSM, Calcium w/ Vit. D, Omega 3, Vitamin E, Super B Complex. I have been doing this for two months now and my overall health is great and my hair is great!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 4, 2010)

Done for the day!


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 4, 2010)

Vitamins? Check!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey ladies!  Everyone has been added up unto this point.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 5, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Hey ladies!  Everyone has been added up unto this point.



*Count me in! I have some vitamins sitting around back home...hmmmm I have:

-Fish oil
-Omega 369 complex
-Vitamin Shoppe One Daily
-MSM
-Biotin
-GNC Hair/Skin/Nails
-Vitamin C
-Vitamin E
-Calcium
-Iron
-Hyaluronic Acid capsules
-Silica tablets
-L-Lysine tablets erplexed
Lol all i have here is the Fish oil and MSM...*


----------



## PocketVenus (Apr 5, 2010)

Sign me up!
MSM - 2000mg/day
Biotin - 5000mcg/day
Fish Oil - 2 capsules/ day
Dr. Linus' Multi-Vitamin - 2/3 day


----------



## NJoy (Apr 5, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Pandoras Box (Apr 5, 2010)

Just downed my vitamins...


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Checking in for today, I am so glad I took my vitamins during the weekend. I'm getting better.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 5, 2010)

checking in. I rarely ever take garlic bc my shedding has ceased. Down to just Be beautiful and vit c


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

Checking in...for yesterday


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 5, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## dontuwishuknu (Apr 5, 2010)

IM IN!!!

I'm taking nutrilite women's pack. It contains a 

"hair skin and nails" vitamin
"ocean essentials" vitamin 
"daily" vitamin
"Cal Mag D" vitamins -calcium magnesium and vitamin D for strong bones


----------



## babayred_86 (Apr 5, 2010)

JOINING!!


Bamboo extract (for silica)
biotin
Omega 3-6-9
Swanson's kidney essentials (basically a b-complex)
spirulina
and my adult gummy multivitamin  teehee they taste like peaches and oranges

forgot to add biotin is 1000mcg


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 5, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in!! Just bought me some MSM at my gym!! I'll be taking 500mg 3x day


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

Checking in again for today this time.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 5, 2010)

Done for the day!


----------



## PocketVenus (Apr 5, 2010)

Just took mine!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 6, 2010)

*I want to join, no i need to join. Maybe if i took vitamins i wouldn't be tired so much and my nails wouldn't break all the time. I just bought vitamins by Nature's Plus: multi-vitamin, iron w/ vit C and cal/mag/vit D3/vit K2. Also, i will continue to take 2 tbsp of Barlean's cold pressed flaxseed oil daily.*


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 6, 2010)

The pills that I have are DISGUSTING but I am still taking them. It seems like my nails are harder. Just waiting to see the results of hair and skin 2 seep through now.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 6, 2010)

Count me in. 

I haven't been checking in lately since I haven't been in this section much, but I'm still taking the same supplements.

ETA:

Here's what I'm taking:

Cellfood mixed in my water bottle 
Chlorella - at least 3 grams 
Fish oil - 1 teaspoon 
EPO - 2600 mg 
Primal Defense - 1 or 2 caplets  
My Egg shake


----------



## DarkChyld (Apr 6, 2010)

Sign me up, please. This is a great challenge.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 6, 2010)

checking in for the day


----------



## Pandoras Box (Apr 6, 2010)

vitamins downed.  for the first time last night, i saw a difference in my skin.  also yesterday i felt a little sick, but i think thats because i had to start taking fenugreek again yesterday too.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, please sign me up! I'm taking my vitamins religiously. Here goes:
biotin [email protected] mcg
MSM [email protected] mg
Chlorella [email protected]

eyeing Maca powder to mix in my green drink ( I need more hair and a booty ya'll  )


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 6, 2010)

just finished brunch and took my first round!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking in........


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking in for tuesday...

took my green superfoods and my GNC Womens Ultra mega multi vit, also on the ACV bandwagon!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 6, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> The pills that I have are DISGUSTING but I am still taking them. It seems like my nails are harder. Just waiting to see the results of hair and skin 2 seep through now.



Are you taking them with 100& juice or some other strongly flavored liquid? Water is the worst when the pills are nasty. It has no taste of its own so it amplifies the taste of the pills. Ick!


----------



## dontuwishuknu (Apr 6, 2010)

Tuesday check-in!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 6, 2010)

Checkin in!


----------



## Questel (Apr 6, 2010)

Im in!!!
Been taking Biotin 600mcg since March....plan on going strong til My B-Day September 1!!!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 6, 2010)

Done for the day.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 6, 2010)

*Took my flaxseed oil and multi-vitamin today...still waiting for my iron/C and cal/mag/D3/K2 to come in the mail. If i could stay off this refined sugar, it would help my health so much and stop sucking vital nutrients out of my body...and i would probably lose some weight *


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge and I have been taking my vitamins every day for the last 3 months. I am taking MSM, Kelp, Chlorophyll, Biotin, Muti-Vitamin, and Spirulina.  I have a hard time narrowing down what I should be taking, but hopefully once I get to my hair goal I can just take a Multi Vitamin and Biotin or MSM.  Long way to Waist Length though.


----------



## PocketVenus (Apr 6, 2010)

Dunzo


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in for Tuesday.


----------



## Pandoras Box (Apr 7, 2010)

done for today.  i also drank a quart of carrot juice and it was GROSS.  im going to have to make my own.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 7, 2010)

checking in for this morning and last night.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay I have some good news. I have to say a little bit about what this challenge is doing for me. My skin is looking soooooo fabulous right now. It is even clearer and smoother because of my consistency with this vitamin regimen. Thanks again ladies for posting and keeping this thread moving.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Took my flaxseed oil, multi-vitamin and iron/C today...still waiting for my cal/mag/D3/K2 to come in the mail.*


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 7, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in! I love this challenge btw!


----------



## dontuwishuknu (Apr 7, 2010)

checking in 4 2day!!!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 7, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Yay, i got my cal/mag/D3/K2 in the mail...it's vanilla-flavored, yum.*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in for today. It's official. The two hair vitamins that I will continue to rotate are Nioxin Recharging Complex and PhytoSpecific Cap Energy Supplement. 

I think I am having better progress with these two than the other hair vitamins I've taken. A close third would be GNC Ultra Nourish Hair vitamins, but only if I can't find the first two.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm glad I checked in.  I couldn't remember whether I took my supplements today or not.  Whew!  Checking in for the evening.


----------



## Pandoras Box (Apr 8, 2010)

checking in.....this really helps me make sure i take my vitamins every morning....at least during the week.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 8, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess I've been on this challenge without knowing...

I am taking the following:

Multivitamin - chewable
Super B-Complex
2500 mg of Biotin
Ultra Nourish Hair vitamins (the biotin included in this is included in the 2500)


Neo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cell Super Collagen C Type I & II


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

checking in for AM doses.  Also added L-Cysteine to my list.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 8, 2010)

Took my greens pak and my multivit


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in....off 2 do my mini workout now


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in after a long time. 

Still taking a multi-vit daily....


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in for the past few days and about to take my vits now.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Checking in, took all my vitamins and flaxseed oil.*


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 8, 2010)

Add me to this challenge as well. Popping all these supplements for the Winter Challenge definitely did my hair some GOOD!  I took my weave out yesterday, slept in some conditioner, and detangled this morning. 

After everything was all said and done, the hair that came out of my head was 1/3 less with a weave in for 3 months, than before when I had a weave in for 2 months  It's super soft too!

I have to buy a camera like now to show the 2 side by side. My cell phone just won't cut it! My hair is almost 2 inches longer too! 

I'll post a bootleg pic because I'm getting braided back up tomorrow for a month with crochet braids. PROTECTIVE STYLING & VITAMINS ROCK!!


----------



## dontuwishuknu (Apr 8, 2010)

checking in... this is sooo helpful knowing that I need to check in everyday!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 8, 2010)

Done. Whew! This is really going to be a challenge doing this daily.


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 8, 2010)

still taking them but finally rec'd my Viviscal and taking them twice a day with the Nioxin and my other vitites!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in....

I was getting a massage this evening and the therapist told me my skin was unbelieveably soft and pretty.  I was very happy to hear that because I would hate to think that my vitamins were not doing anything for me.


----------



## PocketVenus (Apr 8, 2010)

Took my vitamins


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 8, 2010)

I see more people have signed up for the challenge! I'm going to add you ladies to the list during the weekend. It's easier to add a bunch of names at once versus going back and forth to edit the OP with names. Welcome to the challenge!


And checking in for today and the day before yesterday. I think I missed taking my supps yesterday. I can't remember because I've been so busy that some of my days are starting to run together.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 8, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Okay I have some good news. I have to say a little bit about what this challenge is doing for me. My skin is looking soooooo fabulous right now. It is even clearer and smoother because of my consistency with this vitamin regimen. Thanks again ladies for posting and keeping this thread moving.


 
Niiiiiice!!!! 

I have to co-sign your post.  My complexion is clearer when I'm consistent with my vitamin reggie.  I've been doing better with my skincare regimen all around but I do know that my vitamins are a contributing factor.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 8, 2010)

Pandoras Box said:


> done for today. i also drank a quart of carrot juice and it was GROSS. im going to have to make my own.


 
 Isn't it?  


I always add Vanilla Nutrament or Vanilla Ensure to mine.  It's much better.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 8, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Almost forgot to check in for this evening.


----------



## nymane (Apr 9, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## KSand (Apr 9, 2010)

I am checking in. The quarter just started so I haven't been able to log on but I have been taking my vitamins. No adverse reactions yet...


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 9, 2010)

Checking in.... Biotin has my facial hair growing like crazy.......  Trying to figure out a vitamin regim but I may just take everything until I get to my goal and then reduce.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 9, 2010)

Just finished taking my vitamins, i hope this junk isnt in vain....I would really be disappointed


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 9, 2010)

Checkin in....

Added Omega 3-6-9 at night and L-Lysteine (sp)


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2010)

checking in for the morning.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 9, 2010)

I just started taking a vitamin B complex. It contains biotin but I wasn't really taking it for my hair, more or less for energy! So this is day 2.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Checking in...took my vitamins and flaxseed oil. *


----------



## KSand (Apr 9, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 9, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2010)

checking in for the evening


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 10, 2010)

wondering if I should combine this flaxseed


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for the past few days.....still on track


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 10, 2010)

Please add me.  I just ordered Maxi-Hair.  So i will be taking 2 of those daily.  I am currently taking 5000 mcg Biotin and 1000 mg garlic daily. TIA


----------



## Foufie (Apr 10, 2010)

BUmp....I amnot in challenge but you ladies bumping the thread reminds every day.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 10, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2010)

checking in for this morning.


----------



## KSand (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking for today and yesterday.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## PocketVenus (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in for last night.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 11, 2010)

Friday and Saturday done.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll like to join!  Got to take this hair growth to the next level  

I will be taking:
1.  Walmart's women's multivitamin
2.  GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair

I'm new to all these vitamins (except the daily multivitamin) so want to see how my body reacts with the Nourish-Hair then may up the doses later (ie. MSM, Silica, Biotin) or add others (ie. Flaxseed oil, evening primrose)


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday.  I still haven't taken today's supps.  I'll check in when I do.

Also, everyone has been added to the list up unto this point. Welcome to the challenge ladies!


----------



## KSand (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2010)

I am checking in for tonight. I missed out on last night's vitamins but I did update for 2 nights ago last night. I couldn't miss out 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 11, 2010)

Done for today.


----------



## taj (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in: I've been taking it faithfully!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## gabbywicks (Apr 12, 2010)

quick question if anyone can help... I want to join my first challange BUT im soon to have a baby on the 20th of this month and I plan to breastfeed.To any ladies thats in this challange and if breastfeeding.. what vitamins are safe to take..Thanks


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 12, 2010)

Took my vits with breakfast.  I have been forgetting on and off lately, so I am trying to knock them out early in the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in for today...i didn't take anything all weekend


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2010)

morning check in.


----------



## nymane (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in for today!


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 12, 2010)

gabbywicks said:


> quick question if anyone can help... I want to join my first challange BUT im soon to have a baby on the 20th of this month and I plan to breastfeed.To any ladies thats in this challange and if breastfeeding.. what vitamins are safe to take..Thanks


 

I'm not sure but I would definitely ask the OB/Gyn and/or the pediatrician (if you have one picked out already).  They will be able to look it up if they don't know off hand.  HTH!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 12, 2010)

missed my dose on friday but was back on for the weekend. Checking in for today as well.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 12, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2010)

Took all my vitamins for the day including my SSS Tonic, wow I really needed this one.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gabbywicks* 

 
_quick question if anyone can help... I want to join my first challange BUT im soon to have a baby on the 20th of this month and I plan to breastfeed.To any ladies thats in this challange and if breastfeeding.. what vitamins are safe to take..Thanks_




deediamante said:


> I'm not sure but I would definitely ask the OB/Gyn and/or the pediatrician (if you have one picked out already). They will be able to look it up if they don't know off hand. HTH!


  I'd also go with a food grade pre-natal vitamin like Rainbow Light Just One pre-natal. These are gentle enough to take on an empty stomach. You can look them up on www.vitacost.com for more info and for the reviews as well.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 12, 2010)

Whew!   Just made it. 

Can I sign up please? I'm  FINALLY getting back on my vitamin kick.


ETA: 
Here's what I'm taking (I'm mainly using up the vitamins that I have)

Maxi-Hair pills
Biotin 1000mcg
Zing 50 mg
MSM 1000 mg
Silica 2000 mg
Multivitamin
Super B complex


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in....

Increased Biotin to 3500mg..will see how that works out.


----------



## s1b000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Count me in, I've taken my PhytoSpecific Cap Energy and fish oil already today, but need to take my garlic, multi-vitamin, etc. yet tonight.


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in for the night


----------



## KSand (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 13, 2010)

I take my three pills at one time, but I see most of you are taking it different times of the day  hmmm....


----------



## dontuwishuknu (Apr 13, 2010)

internet has been down so I'm checking in for the past 3 days lol


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking in (for the first part of the day).  Will check (later on today) when I take the rest of my vitamins!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 13, 2010)

I knew I was doing it wrong .....


----------



## Pandoras Box (Apr 13, 2010)

just downed them...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking in...and added Vitamin E!

ETA:

http://www.all4naturalhealth.com/vitamin-e-for-hair-growth.html

*What is the effect of vitamin E  for hair growth?*

For years, vitamin E has been used in body lotions, in shampoos and conditioners, and all things that are supposed to keep us looking beautiful and healthy.

In natural health and healing, we believe in holistic health and healing, as we realize that different parts of the human body are highly interlinked, often beyond Man's understanding. We also believe that the body has the ability to heal itself of any disease, even supposedly incurable diseases.

In order to do so, the body needs the support of some basic dietary and lifestyle good health habits, such as a full body detox and a proper understanding and application of nutrition. No matter how remote or unrelated a health condition may seem, these fundamental health steps will greatly magnify the effects and benefits of any of our health-promoting efforts, including the use of specific natural health remedies.

Only recently has vitamin E as an oil or supplement come into focus as truly beneficial. Vitamin E has been shown to help even out heart arrhythmia, decrease sun damage to skin, and help keep skin youthful for a longer period of time.

Vitamin E is essential for all kinds of things to do with the body, so it might make sense that there are many benefits to the hair from vitamin E as well. *Recently, it has been found that the use of vitamin E for hair growth might be useful; this is on top of its many other health benefits.
*
By now, you probably know that your scalp needs to have proper circulation in order to keep the hair follicles alive and thriving. While scalp massages are a great tool in helping to encourage circulation to the scalp, this often is only a temporary fix. When done daily, scalp massages can help to grow hair, but only if they are continued.

*Vitamin E for hair growth is beneficial because vitamin E has the effect of a scalp massage all the time. *It contains valuable antioxidants that help to keep the immune system up and improves circulation to all parts of the body, including the scalp. This isn’t to say that you should stop your scalp massages - they feel too good, but when used in conjunction with a vitamin E supplement taken daily, they will likely be much more effective in hair growth.

While it’s okay to topically use vitamin E for hair growth, it possibly works best when it’s taken as a supplement. *It’s important to know before you start taking vitamin E, however, that it does increase the amount of oxygen that gets to the body, and that can cause the blood to thin, as well as clotting problems, when too much vitamin E is taken*. When taking a vitamin supplement like vitamin E, it’s a good idea to start slowly, to ensure that there are no adverse affects from the vitamin, before slowly increasing the dose.

Besides the direct benefits of vitamin E for hair growth, this vitamin is also great for the immune system, and that’s great news for hair growth, since when you’re healthier, your hair is healthier, too. Think back to times when you have been on a diet. Was your hair a little less shiny, a little less healthy?

*Typically, when we go on diets, we tend to deprive ourselves of the very foods, like avocados, that give us the most amount of vitamin E. So, make sure to eat a well balanced, healthy diet that contains lots of different sources of vitamin E to help you grow or re-grow your hair.
*
*Vitamin E for Hair Growth - About Vitamin E Supplements*

It is recommended that, if you are going to take a vitamin E supplement, you should start out at around 400 IU daily. (This is what I use) This is a good healthy dose that is not extremely high; it will be effective without causing any negative side effects. *You should know that, in healthy adults, vitamin E is rarely toxic, but doses of more than 1,000 IU daily can cause some problems.* *(Don't overdo it ladies.....)
*

Generally, though, we much prefer whole food supplements (for example, barley grass powder), as supposed to single-substance supplements (e.g. zinc tablets, or vitamin A supplements), as they are nutritionally balanced and complete foods. The latter, on the other hand, may be made from questionable ingredients, and may upset the body's natural balance.

Overall, if you are looking for a way to help your hair grow again, or grow longer, it is a good idea to keep eating healthy, keep working out, and to incorporate sufficient vitamin E in your diet.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking in for last night.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 13, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 13, 2010)

Are they any hair benefits in taking a Vitamin B complex? Thanks.


----------



## trufashionfreak (Apr 13, 2010)

Count me in too! Thanks!


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 13, 2010)

took aloe vera juice this morning
Green Superfoods around 10ish
Taking my multivitamin now


----------



## NJoy (Apr 13, 2010)

checking in late for this morning.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Apr 13, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge....please sign me up!


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 13, 2010)

vitamins in for the day!


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Still popping them


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 13, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 13, 2010)

checking in


----------



## babayred_86 (Apr 13, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 14, 2010)

Checking in for Tuesday.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 14, 2010)

took ACV this morning
Green Superfoods around 10
My GNC Womens Ultra Mega MultiVit and Acidophilus at lunch


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 14, 2010)

i have to pick up another bottle tomorrow


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 14, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 14, 2010)

Microphone check!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2010)

checking in...


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 14, 2010)

checking in


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 14, 2010)

Checking in.  Will get better at checking in daily.


----------



## dontuwishuknu (Apr 14, 2010)

checking in for today... took them a little late, but better late than never!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 14, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 14, 2010)

Checking in.....


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 14, 2010)

I have fell off for like two weeks. I'm back on it tonight


----------



## She-Ra (Apr 14, 2010)

Add me:

1 Multivitamin - Rainbow Light - Women's One
2 Folic Acid (@400mg)
3 Fish,Flax and Borage Omega 3-6-9 (1200mg)
1 Fish Oil (400mg)


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 14, 2010)

Please add me to this list OP!!!! 


I will be taking the following:

The Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella 1000 mg (1 pill)
Spring Valley Fish, Flaxseed, Borage Oil (2 pills)
Spectravite (CVS brand) daily vitamin (1 pill)
Nature's Bounty Garlic 1000 mg (4 pills)
Spring Valley Calcium with Vitamin D 600 mg (2 pills)

Wow, that's 10 pills/day.  I divide them between breakfast and lunch.  I'm going to start taking them tomorrow.  Sad when I have to do a use 1 buy 1 personal challenge with vitamins LOL.


----------



## exubah (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG, I was just thinking how I need to start exercising and taking vitamins on the regular.  This challenge is just what I need, please sign me up   I need to check our stash on the kitchen counter to see what I will be taking, will post later.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 14, 2010)

Done! I upped my MSN 1000mg.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 14, 2010)

Okay ladies, you're in. I'll do a final edit to the list tomorrow.  


And checking in!  (I missed yesterday though).


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 14, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (Apr 15, 2010)

checking in


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm in and i'm taking Nouritress Perfect Hair Vitamins Plus

http://www.nouritress.com


----------



## NJoy (Apr 15, 2010)

Checking in for today and this evening.


----------



## LVLY210 (Apr 15, 2010)

Please sign me up, thanks~


----------



## RoseofLily (Apr 15, 2010)

Sign me up please: I am taking

multivitamin
vitamin d
cod liver 
zinc

will soon start my other vitamins
b-12
b5
kelp
chlorophyll
cayenne/carrott


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 15, 2010)

Checking in... I took my biotin, maxihair, and garlic.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 15, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Apr 15, 2010)

Sign me up!
I'm taking GNC womens multi, spirulina, biotin 2000 mcg, and MSM 1000 mg.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 15, 2010)

checking in. restocked my supps so as soon as they arrive i will update.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 15, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 15, 2010)

Any one know if a b-complex vitamin will contribute to any hair growth?


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 15, 2010)

checking in...


----------



## KSand (Apr 15, 2010)

checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 15, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 15, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 16, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 16, 2010)

Checking in for the 13th, 14th, and 15th.


----------



## KSand (Apr 16, 2010)

Checking in for Friday! Added 2,000 mcg of MSM to my regimen.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

Took em for the morning.  4 pills left for the evening.  

I actually broke the chlorella into three parts (1 part per day).  It's much too potent for me right now.  In a few weeks I'll start taking the whole pill.  I'm really going to stay consistent with it now considering I've decided to go vegetarian.  Maybe I should just start having the whole pill...


----------



## Kimdionneca (Apr 16, 2010)

I guess I am in unofficially, I took mine today:
Chorella,
Spirulina,
Calcium/Mag
D3
C
Garlic
Cod
E
Multi


----------



## SEMO (Apr 16, 2010)

I know I'm not officially in the challenge at this point, but I just wanted to document what I'm taking.

I've been taking Nioxin vitamins and Spring Valley prenatal vitamins (I'm not pregnant) since the last day of March.  And today I decided to add more biotin (there's some in the Nioxin-- 30mcg I think).  I purchased Spring Valley 1,000 mcg tablets.  I'm going to start off with just the 1,000 mcg dose a day and see how things go.  I may increase it if I don't have a bad reaction.

I'm taking these based on the recommendations of Rachel/Salon Cabelo on youtube.

After two weeks of taking my vitamins I noticed today that my nails are much stronger (and I didn't even think they were weak before, but I can tell a big difference).  My scalp has also been tingling/itching in the same way it does when I'm having a growth spurt.  So I'm optimistic that the vitamins are working.  

Also, I think I was iron deficient before.  The prenatal vitamins have a lot of iron in them and I find that I'm not cold all the time like I used to be since I started taking them.

Edit:
The Nioxin has 300 mcg, not 30.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 16, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday!


----------



## sleepflower (Apr 16, 2010)

Argh! I keep taking half of my pills... I usually forget to take them in the evening! Someone come kick my behind back in gear!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't "checked in" in a while...I am still on point with my stuff
Maxi Hair
Flax,Borage,Omega Supplement
Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 16, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 16, 2010)

checking in....


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 16, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## taj (Apr 17, 2010)

Taken!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 17, 2010)

checking in need to re-up soon. I'm also slacking on my vit c


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 17, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## babayred_86 (Apr 17, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (Apr 17, 2010)

checking in for Saturday.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 17, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 17, 2010)

Done for yesterday and today sans iron since I don't want to be constipated.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Took today off......


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 17, 2010)

Took 'em yesterday and today.


----------



## taj (Apr 18, 2010)

Taken!!


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 18, 2010)

Never came back from a few days ago, but I'm checking in.
I took my vitamins on all days and taking them now.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 18, 2010)

checking in for the weekend


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyone has been added.  Welcome ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in for today. Unfortunately, I didn't take them yesterday.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 18, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## nymane (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## KSand (Apr 18, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 19, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 19, 2010)

Onto my second bottle, checkin in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am in......


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 19, 2010)

Taking them now.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking In...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking in.....

BTW: I just looked at what the challenge entails, and the one thing that stood out to me was that you are not allowed to take one day off.

I am taking one day off a week, and just drink lots of water for that day.  I feel that's best for my body.  I hope that doesn't disqualify me from the challenge.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 19, 2010)

took my Green Superfoods, GNC Womens Ultra Mega, Acidophilus


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 19, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 19, 2010)

Took 'em.


I'm going to start taking whole Chlorella pills next week (I have the vitamin shoppe brand "Super Chlorella" 1000 mg).


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 19, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Checking in.....
> 
> BTW: I just looked at what the challenge entails, and the one thing that stood out to me was that you are not allowed to take one day off.
> 
> *I am taking one day off a week, and just drink lots of water for that day. I feel that's best for my body. I hope that doesn't disqualify me from the challenge*.


 
Girl N&W, I hope the same as I have been doing the same thing lately.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking in for the day.  Also, I picked up a pill organizer from the $1 store with compartments for AM and PM.  I SOOOOO needed this. I'm often asking my hubby, did I take my supplements today?  And then I have to check to see if I checked in on the thread.  And that wasn't always accurate.  So, I've taken AM and PM supplements for the day! 

$1 well spent.   (why didn't someone tell me sooner?!)


----------



## KSand (Apr 20, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in......


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in for today, yesturday and most of the weekend!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanna join even tho i'm late.

I'm just taking a multi lol


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 20, 2010)

Had my green superfoods
Coconut Oil
Acidophilus
GNC Womens Ultra Mega MutliVit


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in for the 16, 17, 18, 19, and today.  I just wanted to say I LOVE!!!!!! this challange. This is the longest I have ever been consistant with taking my vitamins.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 20, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in.....


----------



## SEMO (Apr 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Checking in for the day.  Also, I picked up a pill organizer from the $1 store with compartments for AM and PM.  I SOOOOO needed this. I'm often asking my hubby, did I take my supplements today?  And then I have to check to see if I checked in on the thread.  And that wasn't always accurate.  So, I've taken AM and PM supplements for the day!
> 
> $1 well spent.   (why didn't someone tell me sooner?!)



I use this same thing.  I fill it up and put it in my purse.  I tend to forget to take them before I leave the house and then I can just take them at work while I have my breakfast at my desk.  

But I don't take them in the AM and PM though.  I take them all at the same time (otherwise I would always forget to take half).


----------



## Kimdionneca (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 20, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (Apr 20, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 21, 2010)

Had my green superfoods
Coconut Oil
Acidophilus
GNC Womens Ultra Mega MutliVit
Been drinking an ACV drink too!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 21, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday (don't remember if i did) and today.


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 21, 2010)

Checking in ...


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 21, 2010)

Checking in.  My MSM is running out and I began to double up on my Biotin to see the results and that is running out also.  I am so praying for APL when I take these cornrows out in June.  I am taking NINETEEN vitamins right now.   I will slow down when I reach BSL.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 21, 2010)

CHECKING IN!!!!!!!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 21, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Apr 21, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 21, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 21, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## nymane (Apr 21, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 21, 2010)

Vits? Check!


----------



## KSand (Apr 22, 2010)

Vitamins taken for today.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 22, 2010)

Checkin in


----------



## lolascurls (Apr 22, 2010)

Checking in! 
I've replenished my stores on multivitamins and minerals (a-z) and I'm good to go!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 22, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 22, 2010)

Checking in ...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## KSand (Apr 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 22, 2010)

Done for today!


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Been a while since last posted but am still faithfully taking my vitamins!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

_Checking in for 7:15am (I know it's only 5:40am right now but I doubt i will get on when I get off work, gonna' knock str8 out_)


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 23, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 23, 2010)

did not take anything yesterday..(bad,bad)

Just took my supps today


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 23, 2010)

i will co-wash this weekend with my beloved VO5


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 23, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 23, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 23, 2010)

my hair sure is getting thick
i've been taking nouritress perfect hair vitamins plus for 2 weeks now, but had been on super hair energizer previously so im close to the 2 month mark for being consistent with vitamins. 
consistency is key. i know this from experience. i grew a bald spot in 2003 and 2007 after taking vitamins for 4-6 months straight


----------



## KSand (Apr 23, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 23, 2010)

Check Check CHecking in for yesterday and today


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 24, 2010)

Checking in for Friday!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 24, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (Apr 24, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Checking in...i've been taking vitamins for over 2 weeks now and i'm feeling pretty good.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2010)

Checking in for the last few days!


----------



## babayred_86 (Apr 24, 2010)

checking in for 3 days. I wasn't in town


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 24, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Apr 25, 2010)

Since the cut off date has passed, I'll join unofficially. I'm currently taking:
2,500 mcg of Biotin
1,000 mg of Flaxseed Oil
A women's multi vitamin

One of the things that I've found to help me out with taking my vitamins is to take the biotin last. It sounds silly but since its the pill that I want to take the most, I almost have more of an incentive to take the other two. I'm notorious for stopping vitamins after a few days and I've been going strong for almost two weeks now! Major progress for Yanira.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 25, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 25, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## SunKissedBrown (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies.  I'm new..though been lurking for about a year.  This forum has been such a good resource of info - thanks!  Anyway, I know it's a bit late, but I wanna join in this challenge.  I started taking futurebiotics hair, skin & nails vitamins today.  *keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 25, 2010)

Checking in!  I've been off my game for the last few days .  I'm back on though.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 25, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## taj (Apr 25, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 25, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 25, 2010)

My capsules are nasty....


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was a baddie and didn't check in for the weekend.  But I did take my green superfoods and vits


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 26, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## KSand (Apr 27, 2010)

vits taken for today.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 27, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in........I incorporate mine in with breakfast each morning.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 27, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 27, 2010)

checking in with all my supps. I am now taking:

MSM
Calcium
Ginko Biloba
Flax seed oil
evening primrose oil
Biotin
A muilti
Silica
cod liver oil 
maca

Just started last night so wish me luck.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 27, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 27, 2010)

checking in for today...need to get back on track after missing most days during my vacation week...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2010)

Vitamins taken.....check.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 28, 2010)

checking today!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 28, 2010)

checking in....


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 28, 2010)

took mine!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 28, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## babayred_86 (Apr 28, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking in for all the days I missed checking in


----------



## KSand (Apr 29, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking in once again


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## Kimdionneca (Apr 29, 2010)

Took my vitamins!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 29, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## TrendySocialite (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking for the day.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 29, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 29, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 30, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 30, 2010)

checking in............


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 30, 2010)

took mine!!!


----------



## nymane (Apr 30, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## detroitdiva (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm in! I'm taking Herbal remedies hair vitamins with mega biotin, pre-natal(I'm preggo), and Target brand hair, skin, nails.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Apr 30, 2010)

Checking In....


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 30, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 30, 2010)

still taking my vitamins but reduce the intake.

I am only taking the Nioxin, Viviscal, Flaxseed, Biotin 7500mg, MSM, Chlorella, and Spirulina! Whew!


----------



## KSand (May 1, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 1, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 1, 2010)

checking in for the past few days.


----------



## KSand (May 2, 2010)

Checking in for today. I changed my intake a little. I'm now taking: 5mg biotin, 1 Maxi-Hair, B50 and 2,500 mcg MSM.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 2, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## Ijanei (May 2, 2010)

checking in for the past 2 days


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

Checking in..


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 2, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 2, 2010)

checking in


----------



## alshepp635 (May 2, 2010)

checking in


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 3, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Esq.2B (May 3, 2010)

I've been SO off of my game.  I'm trrrrying to get back on.  I forgot to check in for yesterday.  I'll check in for today after I take my supps.


----------



## LIKI51 (May 3, 2010)

checking in 4 today...was bad over the weekend


----------



## Esq.2B (May 3, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## MzPrince (May 3, 2010)

checking in..............


----------



## dontuwishuknu (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry guys.... I havent been checking in daily like I should have. But i promise I've been doing my job!!! Scouts honor!! lol


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 3, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 3, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## KSand (May 3, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Ijanei (May 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (May 4, 2010)

I just finished another 90 caplets container of GNC Women's Ultra Mega.  All due to this challenge!!!!


----------



## LoveLiLi (May 4, 2010)

Checking in for the last few days.


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 4, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 4, 2010)

Checking In....


----------



## sleepflower (May 4, 2010)

Had to take most of last week off because of a stomach virus, but I am back now!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 4, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 4, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Esq.2B (May 5, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## KSand (May 5, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dionne81l (May 5, 2010)

Still going strong but slacking on checking in. Checking in for 4/24-5/4.  I know thats a bit much, but I am back on task.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 5, 2010)

Checking in ........


----------



## LIKI51 (May 5, 2010)

took my green superfoods, acv and coconut oil.  I am totally out of any other supps


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Checking in. Took my Phyto Cap Energy, liquid iron, Carlson fish oil.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 5, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 5, 2010)

checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 5, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## KSand (May 6, 2010)

checking in for today!


----------



## dionne81l (May 6, 2010)

Checking in for Wednesday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 6, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 6, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## LIKI51 (May 6, 2010)

i am running out of everything....i only have a lil bit of superfoods left.  Off to the healthfood store I go!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 6, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 6, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (May 6, 2010)

Took my vits for the day.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 6, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 7, 2010)

I haven't taken mine in over a week plus my water intake is down also  I'm getting back on it today.


----------



## dionne81l (May 7, 2010)

Checking in for Thursday and today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 7, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2010)

Checking in..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 7, 2010)

Checking in for the whole week


----------



## taj (May 8, 2010)

Checking in for all the times that I haven't. I've been taking my vitamins consistently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

I haven't done well this week.  I break my vitamins up in 2 doses and I kept forgetting to take my evening dose.  Hoping to do better.  (It might help if I refill my pill organizer.  Duh.


----------



## SEMO (May 8, 2010)

I've been consistently taking my vitamins everyday since I started (kinda surprised myself at that).  So that makes today about week 5 of consistent vitamin use.  

And call me crazy but I feel like I've gotten a lot of growth in that time. I won't know for sure until I decide to next straighten my hair for a length check (in about 60 more days, after I finish my current vitamins).  But just by checking my length by stretching my hair I seem to have gotten a lot more growth than I normally do in a month's time (I'm not sure I want to speculate on exactly how much, but I'm guessing at least an inch).  

Also, I did briefly try to up the amount of biotin, by buying 1000 mcg tablets (to add to the 300 mcg that come in the Nixoin vitamins).  Like others, I broke out in a huge pimple on my chin (luckily, w/ patience and plenty of topical vitamin E oil rubbed in, there was no scar as a result).

But I did learn that more than 300 mcg of Biotin (which is the 100% daily value recommended) is not for me.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 8, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 8, 2010)

*Checking in. This week i added 250 mcg of B12 to my regimen.*


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

am check in


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2010)

Checking in ladies.


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

pm check in


----------



## BellaLunie (May 9, 2010)

didn't take pm but I took mine yesterday & today am


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 9, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dionne81l (May 9, 2010)

Checking in for Friday, Saturday, and today.


----------



## KSand (May 10, 2010)

Checking in for the past few days and today. I've been taking my vitamins but forgetting to post!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 10, 2010)

I haven't been so good at checking in but I'm approaching week 4 of taking my vitamins consistently. Around week 2 the biotin started breaking me out like crazy. Two or three days later I decided to add a B-Complex to my vitamin schedule. That seems to have helped my skin greatly *fingers crossed.* I've also noticed that although I have some acne scars left, my skin looks like it's glowing! I think this could also be in part to the fact that I've finally started using SS regularly. *Women of color still need to wear sunscreen every day!* Anyway for reference I take:

-Womens Multi (this has 30mcg of Biotin)
-Flaxseed Oil
-Biotin- 2500 mcg
-Super B complex (this has 30mcg of Biotin also)


----------



## LIKI51 (May 10, 2010)

checking in....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 10, 2010)

Checking in.  Up'd my Biotin to 5mg (5000 mcg) this weekend.  I can definately see a difference, especially with my nails.  They are hard and growing nicely.

I will straighten my hair in September to see how far I've come...hopefully, I get to at least the bottom of bsl by then.


----------



## glamchick84 (May 10, 2010)

any recommendations?


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 10, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 10, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2010)

Checking in for today...


----------



## dionne81l (May 10, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 10, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 11, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday/today.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 11, 2010)

Checking in for yesturday and today.


----------



## MzPrince (May 11, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 11, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2010)

am check in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 11, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 11, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## ycj1 (May 11, 2010)

still on them


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 11, 2010)

Hey Boos...Checking in!


----------



## MzPrince (May 12, 2010)

checking in now.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 12, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## KSand (May 12, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 12, 2010)

YAY today makes 4 weeks of taking my vitamins straight! This is a big deal for me because I always slack on my vitamins after the first week. Also tomorrow marks 6 weeks post, which is another first for me!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 12, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 12, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 13, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Pandoras Box (May 13, 2010)

been away, but checking in.


----------



## MzPrince (May 13, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 13, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 13, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (May 13, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2010)

Took my multi, calcium, and cap energy supplements a few minutes ago.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 14, 2010)

checking in for the days I missed


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2010)

late morning check in!


----------



## LIKI51 (May 14, 2010)

forgot to check in this week, its been crazy here at work.  Been taking my supps tho!


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 14, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 15, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 15, 2010)

I have been out because of a stomach virus but I am back slowly reintroducing my supps into my body lest they come back up so i am checking in for the week.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2010)

I am checking in for today. I took some cap energy, multi and calcium so far.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2010)

Day Dreamer said:


> I have been out because of a stomach virus but I am back slowly reintroducing my supps into my body lest they come back up so i am checking in for the week.


 
I am glad you're feeling better and is getting back on track with your vitamins again DD. Welcome back.


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (May 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## babayred_86 (May 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## taj (May 16, 2010)

Checking in: I'm still taking my vitamins consistently.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 16, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (May 16, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 16, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 17, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 17, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 17, 2010)

checkin in. I'm almost out of the BeBeautiful so I have to get some more


----------



## LIKI51 (May 17, 2010)

checking in...


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 17, 2010)

Set an alarm to my phone to remind me mid-day to take them and I've been doing well and not missing days!   Checkin' in!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 17, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 17, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 18, 2010)

Checking in.....


----------



## BellaLunie (May 18, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 18, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LIKI51 (May 18, 2010)

checking in....


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 18, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## NJoy (May 18, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## Ijanei (May 19, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## taj (May 19, 2010)

I took my vitamins!!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (May 19, 2010)

Will be taking my vits around 9am when I get home from the dentist


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 19, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 19, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 19, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2010)

I am checking in.


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 19, 2010)

Checking in for monday, tuesday, and today


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 19, 2010)

checking in


----------



## MzPrince (May 20, 2010)

checking in for yesterday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 20, 2010)

Checking in........


----------



## LIKI51 (May 20, 2010)

checking in, took mine


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 20, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dionne81l (May 20, 2010)

Checking in for May 11 - today LOL!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 20, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## KSand (May 21, 2010)

Checking in for the past few days. I've been faithfully taking my vitamins.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 21, 2010)

checking in....


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 21, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2010)

checking in for yesterday.


----------



## KSand (May 22, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 22, 2010)

Checking in for the entire week!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## sky_blu (May 22, 2010)

Nice challenge! Don't want to commit myself to something I know I can't stick with but I'll be following.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 22, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## BellaLunie (May 23, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 23, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## KSand (May 23, 2010)

checking in​


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 23, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (May 23, 2010)

TOTAAAALLY fell off on this challenge again!

Back on it.  Checking in!


----------



## maxineshaw (May 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> TOTAAAALLY fell off on this challenge again!
> 
> Back on it.  Checking in!




:werd:


Took 'em.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (May 24, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## taj (May 24, 2010)

Checking in for the week!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 24, 2010)

*Checking in and doing great. I have 5 weeks worth of NG at  3 weeks.*


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 24, 2010)

Check y'all!


----------



## Esq.2B (May 25, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 25, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 25, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 25, 2010)

checking in for the weekend


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 25, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 25, 2010)

CHECKING IN!


----------



## maxineshaw (May 25, 2010)

Took 'em.  

I feel like I'm trying to be different, like siddity or something.  Just like saying that instead .


----------



## SEMO (May 26, 2010)

Unofficial challenger checking in:

I've been taking my vitamins faithfully everyday for 2 months now.    So I have one more month before my Nioxin Recharging Complex 90 day supply runs out.  I will likely re-purchase in another 2 weeks (to make sure there's no lapse in continuity).

And I can't wait to length check in another month and see if my hair actually grew noticeably more than it would have without the vitamins.  I'm optimistic.  

*Edit:*
Ok, so I just saw that my name was added to the challengers list (even though I was a bit late joining)!   Not sure how long it's been there, but thanks Esq.2B for adding me!!    Is it silly that I'm so happy that I'm an official challenge member?  

I've never been good at keeping up with things normally (so I usu. never join challenges on here).  But I'm proud of keeping up with this one.


----------



## Esq.2B (May 26, 2010)

Checking in, ladies!  I feel like we don't 'chat' much in this thread lol. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Esq.2B (May 26, 2010)

SEMO said:


> Unofficial challenger checking in:
> 
> I've been taking my vitamins faithfully everyday for 2 months now. So I have one more month before my Nioxin Recharging Complex 90 day supply runs out. I will likely re-purchase in another 2 weeks (to make sure there's no lapse in continuity).
> 
> ...


 
  You're welcome!  And no it's not silly! lol


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 26, 2010)

Checking in.....


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Checking in, ladies! I feel like we don't 'chat' much in this thread lol. Hope everyone is well!


 You're so right Esq. We get our reminder to check in after someone bumps up the thread and move right along. At least some of us are still checking in thankfully.


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2010)

Oh by the way, I took my vitamins already for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 26, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## NJoy (May 26, 2010)

checking in.  

Yeah, and so in an attempt to be more chatty on this thread, how's everybody doing today?  I'm pretty much bedridden with what I thought were sinus problems but now I think is more flu-like.  Even so, I'm keeping up on my vites!


----------



## KSand (May 27, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## KSand (May 27, 2010)

Chat you say? Well, I do have a question. Is anyone taking fish oil/Omega-3? I would like to add this to my reggie but I'm not sure how much I should be taking.


----------



## Esq.2B (May 27, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 27, 2010)

Another unofficial challenger checking in! 

I've been faithfully taking my vitamins for about 6 weeks faithfully now  and I've been seeing amazing results. I'm gonna blog about it tomorrow in my monthly update 

KSand: I'm taking flaxseed oil right now but I plan to incorporate Omega3 in a few weeks. I only take one FS pill a day because that puts me at 4 a day.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 27, 2010)

checking in for today!

on a chatty note, i have noticed much improvement since taking my vitamins for about 6 weeks now.  I am only 8 weeks post but my NG is acting like it does when I am 10 weeks post  Not a huge difference but is worth it to me!!  Goal is to stretch to 12 weeks


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 27, 2010)

Checking in for Wednesday and today


----------



## SvelteVelvet (May 27, 2010)

I'm another unofficial challenger but I have been faithfully taking Super B-Complex, Fish-Flax-Borage Oil capsules, and Collagen for the past 3 months. I do believe it has and is helping with my progress. I have to re-up on the Collagen pills because I just finished off the 90 pill bottle yesterday but I'm thinking of finding another brand. Nature's Bounty Collagen's daily dosage was 3 twice a day. 6 pills a day..so I'm looking to switch if I can find another before tomorrow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kimdionneca (May 27, 2010)

I have been taking mine, even though I haven't been a regular poster.


----------



## MzPrince (May 27, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2010)

Checking in for this past week.

I just purchased another 2 bottles (120 count) of Ultra Nourish Hair...it's now kicking in big time , so had to get more of it!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 27, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 27, 2010)

checking in


----------



## maxineshaw (May 28, 2010)

Still going strong.  However, I have decided to dramatically cut down my vitamins. I take a total of 10 pills.  I think that's probably why I don't care to stick to this challenge.  Don't get me wrong-I have been working taking my vitamins.  But 10 pills...

So to repeat, this is what I was taking:

Super Chlorella 1000mg (1 pill)
Fish/Flaxseed/Borage Oil (2 pills)
Calcium 600 mg (2 pills)
Garlic 1000 mg (4 pills)
Multivitamin (1 pill)

And this is what I'll be taking now:

Super Chlorella 1000 mg (1 pill)

That's it.  I was going into serious overkill.  I could have saved myself a lot of uncomfortable pill popping by further researching the benefits of Chlorella.  So many of the vitamins that I was taking are already naturally occurring within this one pill (and then some).  I shouldn't have a problem with this challenge now.  




NJoy said:


> checking in.
> 
> Yeah, and so in an attempt to be more chatty on this thread, how's everybody doing today?  I'm pretty much bedridden with what I thought were sinus problems but now I think is more flu-like.  Even so, I'm keeping up on my vites!




It is so difficult for me to do this.  When I'm feeling sick the last thing I can do is swallow a vitamin (and I'd like to think that's the one time I should be taking them).


----------



## Day Dreamer (May 28, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 28, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 28, 2010)

CHECK MATE!


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 29, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 30, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 31, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dionne81l (May 31, 2010)

Here is a few undates....I think I have made a little progress. Theses pictures were taken 5/28/2010.

I will post some as soon as I figure out what I am doing LOL.


----------



## dionne81l (May 31, 2010)

Ok here I go again.....updates:

Before: Taken 01/07/2010
[IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2246.jpg[/IMG]

After: Taken 5/28/2010
[IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2912.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2925.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Aggie (May 31, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## taj (Jun 1, 2010)

Check in!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 1, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 1, 2010)

Checking In, I am gonna try to be better about posting!!


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 1, 2010)

Took it.  I love only having one vitamin.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 1, 2010)

i have been real bad lately but I have been taking my supps


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## KSand (Jun 1, 2010)

Checking in for the past few days. I've been faithfully taking my vits and had to restock on Biotin and MSM today. Thinking about adding flax seed oil to the mix...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 2, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## taj (Jun 2, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 2, 2010)

CHECKING IN!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I took all my vitamins today nan I am excited about it. Usually I take only half of them but I would always take my hair vitamins everyday.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jun 2, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (Jun 3, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 3, 2010)

Just took them.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 3, 2010)

Been absent for the few days but have been taking my supps.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 3, 2010)

checking in!!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 3, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## KSand (Jun 4, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 4, 2010)

checking in!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 4, 2010)

AM check in.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 4, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 4, 2010)

*Checking in. Added a hair and nail vitamin by RejuviCare...got it free at Walgreens (got a future coupon for equal value). It has biotin, folic acid, B12, B6, MSM as well as other vitamins. *


----------



## dionne81l (Jun 4, 2010)

Back in town and back on board.....vitamins Check


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 4, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jun 5, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 5, 2010)

Checking in for the whole week!


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 5, 2010)

Checking in.

I had to throw away my cod liver oil since it would have been out of the fridge for two days. I plan on buying it again.

I am thinking of adding silica to my vitamin regimen, too.


----------



## dionne81l (Jun 5, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 5, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## tdc1978 (Jun 5, 2010)

Count me in too, this will help me to remember to take them everyday.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jun 5, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2010)

Took some vitamins already and will take remaining vitamins later this evening.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 6, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 6, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (Jun 6, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## dionne81l (Jun 7, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## QueenAsia732 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello ladies!  I know it started in April but I'm  subscribed to LHCF now and I would like to join in the challenge for support


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 7, 2010)

Just took my one vit for the morning....will take the other 2 later on


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 7, 2010)

checking in...took mine


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 7, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 7, 2010)

checking in


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 7, 2010)

Took it.  

Not gonna lie.  I'll be glad when this challenge is over.  After that I'm going back to drinking plenty of tea as opposed to taking vitamins.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 7, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 8, 2010)

checking in...took my superfoods and supps


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 8, 2010)

I understand what you're saying. I am doing a modified version of Bargello's regimen and this is the most supplements I have taken in my entire but there has been one good side effect. I have not gotten sick in a whime (i get the cold at least one every season).

Checking in.



MaxJones said:


> Took it.
> 
> Not gonna lie.  I'll be glad when this challenge is over.  After that I'm going back to drinking plenty of tea as opposed to taking vitamins.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 8, 2010)

Checking in. I haven't checked in for a couple of day's, but I have been taking my supplements


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 8, 2010)

Just took my vitamins.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 8, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 9, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 9, 2010)

Checking in from the 5th until now.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 9, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Ese88 (Jun 9, 2010)

quick question. If your vitamins direct you to take 2 a day, do you take them both at the same time or spread it out. I'm taking the country life maxi after breakfast but they are quite big pills and i get the feeling that eventually it will put me off taking them so i was wondering if i could take 1 after breakfast & 1 after dinner but it has a lot of b vits & i dont want it to keep me awake.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I missed about 3 dyas without my vitamins but I am checking in for today.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 10, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 10, 2010)

checking in


----------



## alshepp635 (Jun 10, 2010)

It has been a while but I have been taking my supplements faithfully daily.  Checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 10, 2010)

took my superfoods
multivitamin
coconut oil
acidophilus


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 10, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## KSand (Jun 10, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday. I have been taking them faithfully.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2010)

checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jun 10, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 11, 2010)

I take my capsules at all one time which basically consists of hair vits (3) flaxseed oil (2) and damn I forgot the other one...I guess it doesnt matter


----------



## BellaLunie (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been so bad at checking in. I haven't taken my pills for a week . I'll be back on it by Monday


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 11, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> quick question. If your vitamins direct you to take 2 a day, do you take them both at the same time or spread it out. I'm taking the country life maxi after breakfast but they are quite big pills and i get the feeling that eventually it will put me off taking them so i was wondering if i could take 1 after breakfast & 1 after dinner but it has a lot of b vits & i dont want it to keep me awake.


 
I take all of my vitamins at the same time, although some of the vitamins I take say " take one with each meal", I can't be bothered with taking them more than once a day. I think I would forget. Even though I take them all at one time, I still see good effects. I think that you can split it up, if you want but if you are worried about them keeping you awake could you take 1 at breakfast and one with your lunch or a mid afternoon snack? HTH


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 11, 2010)

oh and checking in!!!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 11, 2010)

checking in


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 11, 2010)

Im back taking my vitamins...only been three days though lol.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 11, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## KSand (Jun 12, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 13, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 13, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jun 13, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 14, 2010)

checking in for today and the weekend


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## babayred_86 (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't checked in  for a while now but i'm still up on my vit intake and I'm going to add protein shakes in the mix


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 14, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## KSand (Jun 15, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 15, 2010)

I bought silica today! Not exactly what I wanted, but I am sure it will still help me out. Next time I will order from the site of the store I like to go to. From what I read, bamboo is better to use than horsetail? Hmm.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 15, 2010)

checking for today...took mine


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry ladies have not been here in a while. I am back on took my vit. and supp. for the day!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 15, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Took 'em.

I've noticed that my nails are starting to develop lines in them again, so I went back to taking all of my vitamins instead of just one.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 15, 2010)

checking in for the last couple days.


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 15, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2010)

Checking in for today...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 15, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 16, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 16, 2010)

checking in for today...took mine!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 16, 2010)

checking in...


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 16, 2010)

Just took mine!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 16, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jun 16, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 16, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## KSand (Jun 16, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 17, 2010)

checking in Thursday...took mine


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 17, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 17, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2010)

Checking in for the last two weeks.......I haven't been on much.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 17, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 18, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday, technically.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 18, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 18, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 18, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 18, 2010)

checking in


----------



## KSand (Jun 19, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 19, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2010)

Checking in for today...


----------



## KSand (Jun 20, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 20, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## BellaLunie (Jun 21, 2010)

checkin in! Promise to check in more often


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 21, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dionne81l (Jun 21, 2010)

Checking in for the past week and a half.  I have be taking my vits but slacking on posting.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 21, 2010)

checking in for today.  Didn't take anything over the weekend.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 21, 2010)

MMmmmmmmm, vitamins.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 21, 2010)

checking in!

BTW:  I changed my multivitamin to GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active and added 2500mcg of biotin.  :crossfingers: that i don't get a reaction with the extra biotin.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 21, 2010)

Checking for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jun 21, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 21, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 22, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 22, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 23, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 23, 2010)

checking in for today...6/23


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 23, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 23, 2010)

Checking in for the last few days.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 23, 2010)

checking in for today!


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 23, 2010)

Took 'em.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 24, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 24, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 24, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 24, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm checking in.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 24, 2010)

Checking in..............


----------



## KSand (Jun 24, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 25, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday. I ran out of multivitamins so I had to wait until I could buy more.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 25, 2010)

checking in for Friday...


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 25, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 25, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 26, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 27, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 27, 2010)

About to take them again.  I have to refill my weekly vitamin case.  I'm a lot more faithful to this challenge when I do this.  


My nails are growing annoying fast and a whole lot stronger than before.  No more lines in them either!  I like to wear my nails short, so I don't like having to clip them as often as I do now.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 28, 2010)

Im still in, but not sure if they are helping any....my hair is growing but it's not help for the nails...they keep breaking. So if it doesnt work for the nails and skin, I'm wondering if they are working for the hair


----------



## winona (Jun 28, 2010)

I am not in this challenge but I was wondering what are you ladies doing to remember to take your vitamins in the evening.  Lately I have been forgeting my evening ones which basically are just half the serving


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 28, 2010)

Checking in, I have still been taking my vitamins


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Checking in today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 28, 2010)

checking in for Saturday and today....


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

checking in for the weekend and today


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 28, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 29, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 29, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 29, 2010)

checking in for today....


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 29, 2010)

*Checking in
*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Checking in for the today.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 30, 2010)

checking in..............


----------



## LIKI51 (Jun 30, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jun 30, 2010)

Taking mine now.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 30, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## taj (Jul 1, 2010)

Life happens...I'm out of everything and didn't have the opportunity to go to the stores. I'll go next week.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 1, 2010)

Checking in..


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

checking in


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 1, 2010)

checking in............


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 1, 2010)

taking 'em now...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 1, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2010)

I missed a few days of taking my vitamins but I'm back and checking in for today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Checking in..


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 2, 2010)

haven't checked in for a while, but still taking my drugs! lol


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 2, 2010)

checking in for friday...took mine


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 2, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 2, 2010)

Checking in ..........


----------



## babayred_86 (Jul 4, 2010)

doing my weekly check in


----------



## tdc1978 (Jul 4, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 4, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 5, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 5, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 5, 2010)

uunfortunately i missed yesterday, but i am checking in for today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 6, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 6, 2010)

checking in


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 6, 2010)

checking in...............


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 7, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 7, 2010)

been taking mine even though i did not check in over the weekend


----------



## LVLY210 (Jul 7, 2010)

I pretty much take my vitamins (prenatal) 4 or 5 days a week. Just stopping by to check in.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 7, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 8, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 8, 2010)

checking in for thursday


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 8, 2010)

checking in for Thursday.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 8, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 8, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2010)

Been slacking off a little but I am checking in for yesterday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 9, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 9, 2010)

checking in....took mine


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 9, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 9, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 9, 2010)

i've been m.i.a. but still taking my pills...  checking in for today


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 10, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## babayred_86 (Jul 11, 2010)

weekly check in 

I must say its been a little over a month since my last touch up and I swear i got an inch of new growth already


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 12, 2010)

checking in for Monday


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 12, 2010)

checking in for today.....


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Checking in, I've still been taking my vitamins in the evenings.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

Just took my vitamins. This thread really helps me to take my vitamins. When I don't check in, I forget them.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jul 13, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 13, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 13, 2010)

checking in for tuesday


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 13, 2010)

Tuesday checking in...................


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jul 13, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2010)

Took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 14, 2010)

took my Green superfoods, multi-vit, coconut oil and echinacea


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 14, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## baddison (Jul 15, 2010)

Did anyone have tiny little bumps/breakouts on the face the first few weeks of taking biotin?  How long did it last?  I want to continue with the biotin and NIOXIN vitamins, so I was wondering how long do i have to put up with these bumps until my body accepts what it is getting???erplexed


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 15, 2010)

checking in for thursday


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 15, 2010)

Just took vits/supp for the day.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 15, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 15, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm checking in for yesterday and today...


----------



## baddison (Jul 16, 2010)

baddison said:


> Did anyone have tiny little bumps/breakouts on the face the first few weeks of taking biotin? How long did it last? I want to continue with the biotin and NIOXIN vitamins, so I was wondering how long do i have to put up with these bumps until my body accepts what it is getting???erplexed


 


WHEW!!  Its a heat-rash....LOL!!!  Got nervous there.  Thousands and thousands of mini bumps from the forehead all the way to the neck and ears too.  Fortunately, its going away now.  I thought for sure I would have to ditch my beloved biotin. 

NO such thing, now.  Where do heat-rashes come from anyway????


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 16, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 16, 2010)

UGH!  I have been sucking on taking my vites lately.  I did some traveling and have not been on track since!  I take my vites 2x a day and now barely take one dose a day...barely!  I thought I was doing better with my vites organizer so I refilled it yesterday and forgot to gake my vites last night.   Ah well.  May have to get back to my regular check ins in this thread.  So, checking in for this morning (even tho I haven't taken them yet.  Will do after I finish posting. )


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 16, 2010)

checking in for Friday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 16, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 17, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 18, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 18, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jul 18, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 19, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 19, 2010)

checkin in...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 19, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 19, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 20, 2010)

checking in for monday and tuesday.  Forgot to check in on the weekend


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2010)

Checking in. Took my vitamins for today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 20, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 21, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 21, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 21, 2010)

checking in for the day...........


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 21, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 22, 2010)

checking in for thursday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 22, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 23, 2010)

checking in for Friday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 23, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 23, 2010)

checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 23, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 25, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2010)

Checking in now for yesterday. I just started taking kelp vitamins and I like the effects it has on my body and intestinal health. I learned that the iodine in kelp helps with hair loss and weight management. I am tkaing the Nature's Way brand.


----------



## babayred_86 (Jul 25, 2010)

checking in kinda slipped two days last week though


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2010)

Checking in again, but for today this time.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 25, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 26, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 26, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 27, 2010)

checkin in for tuesday.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 27, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 27, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2010)

Checking in for today...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Checking in for Sunday, Monday, Tuesday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Checking in for today......


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 28, 2010)

checking in for Wednesday


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 28, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 28, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 28, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 29, 2010)

checking in for the day..........


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 29, 2010)

checking in for thursday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 29, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 29, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 30, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jul 30, 2010)

took mine...checking in for friday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 30, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 30, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 30, 2010)

Missed yesterday and wednesday because I was out of town but I am back on it today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 31, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 31, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 1, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Aug 1, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 2, 2010)

Checking Sat. Sun. and Today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 2, 2010)

checking in for monday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 2, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 2, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 2, 2010)

I Posted my progress pics in the "Hairfinity vitamins" thread


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 3, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 3, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 3, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Aug 3, 2010)

Checking in and still taking my vits regularly!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 4, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 4, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 5, 2010)

_I stopped taking my vits for the last 2weeks, but I'm back in now_


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 5, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Aug 5, 2010)

checking in for the longest while.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 6, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 6, 2010)

*Checking in
*


----------



## caligirl2385 (Aug 6, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 7, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 8, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh by the way, I just added amino fuel 2000mg to my regimen. The brand I am using is by Twinlab and I am taking the branch chain amio acids in this line as well. I was motivated to start them when I started my exercise routine and I know they are also great for hair growth.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 9, 2010)

Checking in for Sat., Sun.& for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 9, 2010)

checking in for monday the 9th


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Aug 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 9, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## SEMO (Aug 10, 2010)

I was taking my vitamins faithfully until 2 weeks ago. I have at least temporarily discontinued the Nioxin b/c I think I may have been experiencing some side effects and I want to see how I do without taking them for awhile.  It was a hard decision to make b/c they really _did_ increase my growth rate (in my opinion).   But my health comes first.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 10, 2010)

Checking in today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 10, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 10, 2010)

checking in for tuesday


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Aug 10, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today!


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 10, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## Esq.2B (Aug 11, 2010)

You ladies are ON IT!!!  

I'm so pathetic.  I failed.  I missed MOST of the summer.  I've been back on for about a week and a half now.  I figure I might as well build myself up for the weather change.  Sheesh.  I'm usually better about it in the fall, winter though lol.


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 11, 2010)

checking in for wednesday


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 11, 2010)

Checking in! I haven't checked in lately, but I am still taking my vitamins daily.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 11, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## LVLY210 (Aug 12, 2010)

I had to revisit this post because I still take my vitamins at least 5 days a week.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 12, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## babayred_86 (Aug 12, 2010)

I know i haven't checked in for like two weeks but my comp was dead so i couldn't get online


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 12, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 13, 2010)

checking in for friday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 14, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 15, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 15, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Aug 15, 2010)

checking in


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 16, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 16, 2010)

Checking in for Sat. Sun. and Today.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 16, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 17, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 17, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Aug 17, 2010)

checkin in!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2010)

I am checking in for today. I am experiencing very minimal pain from my tendonitis since starting glucosamine and chondroitin with msm a week ago. I love what this stuff is doing for my bones and skin. Hopefully, my hair is benefitting from the msm.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 18, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Chantelle09 (Aug 19, 2010)

Taking my vitamins & sleeping on my silk.

http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk & satin pillowcases, hair wraps, du rags & more...


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 19, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 19, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 19, 2010)

checking in for thursday


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 19, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 20, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Aug 20, 2010)

checking in for friday the 20th


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 20, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 20, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2010)

Checking in for today.

I can not tell a lie....if it wasn't for this challenge I would be forgetting to take my vitamins most days. I just took my vitamins after checking my emails a few minutes ago. I sure hope we do this one again next year.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 21, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 23, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Aug 23, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 24, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 25, 2010)

Checking for yesterday and today.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 25, 2010)

Checking in for today, I have been slacking for maybe almost a week. Not really sure, getting it together though.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 25, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 26, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 26, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 26, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 27, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 28, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 29, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 29, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 30, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 31, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 31, 2010)

*Checking in*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2010)

Checking in....took some of my vitmains for today.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Sep 1, 2010)

*Today is the end of the challenge! We made it 5 months *


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^Hmmm, you know, I don't mind going until the end of the year.... I love how this challenge has helped me be consistent with my vitamin regimen.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 3, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 3, 2010)

Checking in for Wed. and Thurs.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 17, 2010)

I had switched to Biotin 1000g x5 a day
I am wondering if it is irritating my skin though, it has died down now w/ exercise and water intake


----------

